# safeguard on sale



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Great seat, great price.

I can't say enough about this seat- it's fantastic. Wish I could excuse getting another right now.

http://store.babycenter.com/product/...t.do?asc=false

In brown it's $239.99 and free shipping.

-Angela


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

That's an awesome price! I wish it were time to buy a new one for DD1 but her Britax Wizard doesn't expire til Sept 2010.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I know- I wish I could excuse another...

-Angela


----------



## SoBeIt (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Angela! Timing is perfect, DS will be 1 in a week and I'd been procrastinating...
There is an "oversize" charge of about $27 for shipping...still a deal!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoBeIt* 
Thanks Angela! Timing is perfect, DS will be 1 in a week and I'd been procrastinating...
There is an "oversize" charge of about $27 for shipping...still a deal!

*just want to recommend looking into something that will allow you to rearface longer. Just turned 1 is so young and weak yet for forward facing!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoBeIt* 
Thanks Angela! Timing is perfect, DS will be 1 in a week and I'd been procrastinating...
There is an "oversize" charge of about $27 for shipping...still a deal!

just wanted to jump in to say that amazing as it is, the safeguard is absolutely not an appropriate seat for a 1 year old!!!!! children need to stay rearfacing until 35 pounds, which is hopefully 3-4 years old! the safeguard seat is a great seat for a FORWARD facing child, ages 3 and up!!!!!
If you need to get a convertible seat, there are a lot of good ones out there to keep your child rearfacing for a couple more years!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoBeIt* 
Thanks Angela! Timing is perfect, DS will be 1 in a week and I'd been procrastinating...
There is an "oversize" charge of about $27 for shipping...still a deal!

Ack! No! As mentioned, it's not an appropriate seat for your child. At 1 your child should be rear facing for a LONG time to come.

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Sigh, I saw that sale yesterday. I wish I didn't have so many regents then I
could have an excuse to buy one.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It's the first time I've wished ds2 had outgrown his seat rfing so I could justify getting one. Of course, he's only 17 months so it's a good thing he's got inches and pounds to go! LOL! My ffing ds already has 2 seats, so I can't really justify another.


----------



## SoBeIt (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, the description says 1 year...So now I have one to look forward to...I did think he'd be rear-facing longer. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoBeIt* 
Thanks everyone, the description says 1 year...So now I have one to look forward to...I did think he'd be rear-facing longer. Back to the drawing board.

My 17-month old is still rear-facing and probably will be for quite some time.

What kind of seat are you using now?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

That's a fantastic sale though.

Since you've read all about my car seat buying dilemmas, why would you recommend this one? What size kids is it good for? Why is it so dang expensive? Would it be better than the Regent for my oldest?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
That's a fantastic sale though.

Since you've read all about my car seat buying dilemmas, why would you recommend this one? What size kids is it good for? Why is it so dang expensive? Would it be better than the Regent for my oldest?

It's a super-fantabulous-spiffy-niffty=cool seat









I would suggest it for a child who is ff who you want to keep harnessed as long as possible. Depending on who's measuring- the strap heights are either as high as the regent (widely accepted as the tallest on the market) or just a touch below.

BUT- over the regent it has- no uninstalling to adjust straps, WAY easier installation, extra side impact protection (wings)

IME by far the easiest install on the market. LATCH especially. There are retractors on the latch anchors- LATCH install can literally take less than 30 seconds.

The weight limit is not as high as the regent, but much more realistic. In reality only obese children would need the 80lb limit to reach the top strap heights. I would think at 65lbs most will still outgrow the safeguard by height not weight.

Also it is FAA approved, unlike the regent. You can fly with it. (big bonus for us, not needing a special travel seat)

I *think* it's narrower than the regent. Sure seems that way.

Spacey tonight- hope that helped some!









-Angela


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Is the installation easier even without latch? Our van is OLD.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Arg. Now it says it's out of stock.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Is the installation easier even without latch? Our van is OLD.

I've never installed a regent, but by the sound of it- yeah. It's super easy- run belt through, lock. Or run belt through, clip lock-offs.

Regents have complicated different belt paths depending on the weight of the child....

Keep an eye out- they've been on sale a lot lately.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Angela, have you measured your top straps? I've heard so many different numbers and I'm really curiuos as to the real number


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

There's a good sale at www.hipmonkey.com too.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Angela, have you measured your top straps? I've heard so many different numbers and I'm really curiuos as to the real number









I haven't.... I will tomorrow. Back of bottom to slot on highest setting, yes?

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
There's a good sale at www.hipmonkey.com too.

Looks like their best price is $299? I've seen a bunch at that lately.









-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I haven't.... I will tomorrow. Back of bottom to slot on highest setting, yes?

-Angela

Yes, thank you. That would be fabulous


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The weight limit is not as high as the regent, but much more realistic. In reality *only obese children would need the 80lb limit to reach the top strap heights.*

Not true. My oldest will reach 80# well before the top slots of the Regent. He is a skinny kid who is solid muscle, not an ounce of fat on him anywhere. In fact we will have to have him belted in his new frontier before he passes the top slot because of the weight limit.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fizzymom* 
Not true. My oldest will reach 80# well before the top slots of the Regent. He is a skinny kid who is solid muscle, not an ounce of fat on him anywhere. In fact we will have to have him belted in his new frontier before he passes the top slot because of the weight limit.









Wow- that's one solid kid!

I thought the frontier had the same limits for harnessed and belted? Off to search.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fizzymom* 
Not true. My oldest will reach 80# well before the top slots of the Regent. He is a skinny kid who is solid muscle, not an ounce of fat on him anywhere. In fact we will have to have him belted in his new frontier before he passes the top slot because of the weight limit.









Also, frontier has LOWER strap heights than the regent FWIW.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

How very interesting.... Techs- could you weigh in please? Reading the frontier manual online, it seems to insinuate that there is no top weight limit on the frontier as a booster. Comments?

-Angela


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

On the product page on the Britax website, it says it boosters from 40 to 100 pounds and 13.5" to 21.5".


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
On the product page on the Britax website, it says it boosters from 40 to 100 pounds and 13.5" to 21.5".

Thanks! I was just looking at the guide where it didn't say. Sigh.

Once again- the big weakness with britax is that their manuals STINK.







:

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Angela, have you measured your top straps? I've heard so many different numbers and I'm really curiuos as to the real number









I measured. 3 times. 2 different ways.

18in.







:

Now I'm going to spend the rest of the weekend running around to measure other seats









Planning side trips now. I think I can get a frontier and regent and MAYBE a nautilus all at one store on my way today...









Will report back.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

18?!?!? Well poo. DD's Nauti is above 18 and she doesn't have much room


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
18?!?!? Well poo. DD's Nauti is above 18 and she doesn't have much room









Now the seat *is* squishy (generous foam) and I measured it without kid in it- so totally unsquished. I would say there is EASILY another inch there.

I will measure some more seats and see what I get.

-Angela


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Wow- that's one solid kid!

I thought the frontier had the same limits for harnessed and belted? Off to search.

-Angela

Very solid. A couple of years ago, a friend of his fell and gashed her knee. I picked her up to sit her on the counter so I could clean the wound and nearly threw her over my head because although they are the same size, she was more than 20 pounds lighter than DS.

The Frontier harnesses to 80# and belts to 100#.


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Also, frontier has LOWER strap heights than the regent FWIW.

-Angela

Yup, but the extra harness height won't do me any good because he is almost at the weight limit and the Regent doesn't belt for the next 20#.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay- measured the frontier and nautilus today and got 17 3/4 on each.

Just for anyone keeping track.

They didn't have a regent. Will measure the next one I find.

-Angela


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

The nautilus says it's 18.25. Are you sure you measured the very top slot? I'm concerned if you did, because this is what we are planning to get dd1, who is 16.5 " torso height now. We cannot get a Regent. Does the Regent really harness to 20"? What age is that usually?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
The nautilus says it's 18.25. Are you sure you measured the very top slot? I'm concerned if you did, because this is what we are planning to get dd1, who is 16.5 " torso height now. We cannot get a Regent. Does the Regent really harness to 20"? What age is that usually?

I'm sure. I readjusted it 3 times.

I bet the 18.25 is without the padding- that would be realistic- in which case add that much to the safeguard too...

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I'm sure. I readjusted it 3 times.

I bet the 18.25 is without the padding- that would be realistic- in which case add that much to the safeguard too...

-Angela

do you mean the extra seat pad thingie that is removeable? our's definately has a top harness slot of at least 18.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

here are a couple reviews on car-seat.org of the nautilus. they both list the top harness height as 18.5 inches. i assume that is with the bottom pad removed though (you can only use it in the lowest harness setting).

http://car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=36745

http://car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=32792


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
do you mean the extra seat pad thingie that is removeable? our's definately has a top harness slot of at least 18.

There were no extra seat pads on this one.

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
The nautilus says it's 18.25. Are you sure you measured the very top slot? I'm concerned if you did, because this is what we are planning to get dd1, who is 16.5 " torso height now. We cannot get a Regent. Does the Regent really harness to 20"? What age is that usually?

It really does. I just went out and loosely measured one of my Regents, I didn't even compress the bottom/padding and got 20". Sigh, if only it wasn't such a huge beast. I have no idea how long it will last but for DD1 who will be 6 in a couple days and has an average size torso, it will last YEARS still.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Our Nautilus is 18 and change as well.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I also get 20" on my Regent. I can double check in a bit when DH is back with my car. I'm curious if anyone has measured a Radian recently. I only get 16.5" on mine, but several others say it's 18."

My DD will be five in February and is 42.5," 37lbs. I don't have her exact torso height right now, but she rides on the second highest slot in the Regent, but she'll be moving up soon. I think it will last until she's six, maybe a tad longer, but at that point I'm okay with her going into a booster.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My Radian was definitely under 18. DD had about an inch of harness left in that when we bought the Nauti, which she had about 2.5" in at the time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Our Nautilus is 18 and change as well.

How very interesting. This was new- in store- probably hadn't been sat in at all. But I measured it 3 times and got 17 3/4 each time. The extra padding was not in the seat (nowhere to be seen actually- I didn't know it came with it until I went and looked at pics)

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The nautilus can be tricky because a lot of the time on display models the highest slots are under the headrest. I get around 18.25" when I measure mine. And ds seems to have a good inch extra in it over the radian.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The nautilus can be tricky because a lot of the time on display models the highest slots are under the headrest. I get around 18.25" when I measure mine. And ds seems to have a good inch extra in it over the radian.

I adjusted it with the handle in back and raised the headrest all the way up. Is there another way to adjust it? (not familiar with the seat...)

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

No, that should do it. I wonder if the floor models are different. Mine is definitely higher than what you measured.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
No, that should do it. I wonder if the floor models are different. Mine is definitely higher than what you measured.

I"m wondering if there is some variation somehow... I don't think this was a special floor model- not like at target where they're marked not for use or some such. It was at a specialty store and I know they sell off their floor models.

-Angela


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
My Radian was definitely under 18. DD had about an inch of harness left in that when we bought the Nauti, which she had about 2.5" in at the time.

Thanks for that. When I mentioned it on another board everyone tried to tell me I was crazy and measuring wrong. I knew I was crazy, but I was pretty sure I was measuring right.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
Thanks for that. When I mentioned it on another board everyone tried to tell me I was crazy and measuring wrong. I knew I was crazy, but I was pretty sure I was measuring right.









Lol!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I"m wondering if there is some variation somehow... I don't think this was a special floor model- not like at target where they're marked not for use or some such. It was at a specialty store and I know they sell off their floor models.

-Angela


I measured the Nautilus floor model at target today, not with the extra padding since you can't use that with the highest slot anyways, and it measured 18.5". Strange.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Well clearly I will have to carry a tape measure with me at all times and measure some more...









-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Well clearly I will have to carry a tape measure with me at all times and measure some more...









-Angela

Clearly


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Clearly









LOL! I just happened to have one with me because I was looking for a narrow nightstand to go next to my ds's bed. So being the car seat geek I am, I mosied on over to the car seat aisle to measure.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I carry one in the car...along with info brochures in English and Spanish


----------

